# New Type of Amazon Notification



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Just received a new type of Amazon notification. I am expecting a package today. I routinely get a notification when a package is out for delivery. I also routinely get a notification when a package gets close (i.e., your package is 7 stops away). This morning I received the following notification:

“Estimated to arrive today before 2:15pm: Your package with Instinct Original Grain Free Recipe with Real Chicken...”

Nice to know.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Types of notification seem to vary.  Never consistently with the same information.


----------

